
Show HN: Randstr – random strings at the command line with unicode/emoji (go) - leighmcculloch
https://github.com/leighmcculloch/randstr
======
leighmcculloch
I've been learning go and this is my first CLI app. There's definitely some
YAGNI in this.. _cough_ emoji _cough_..but supporting unicode/emoji led me to
expressing the charsets as an interface instead of as a string or array of
characters, which are so nice and so lightweight in go.

brew install leighmcculloch/randstr/randstr

or

go install github.com/leighmcculloch/randstr/cmd/randstr

Feedback welcome, especially on project structure and best ways to distribute
go CLIs.

~~~
brudgers
Curious as to how the use of emoji and other unicode effects your password
management.

~~~
leighmcculloch
I added unicode and emoji for fun which is where the YAGNI reference came
from. I doubt many websites accept them, even Google don't. But you're welcome
to give it a go:

randstr -charset ASCII,UnicodePassword

